# Ideen für Rock-CD Cover



## Nelly (11. Juni 2004)

Hi

Ich bastel im Moment ein Cover für die Rockband von nem Freund.
Leider fällt mir rein gar nichts ein.

Habt ihr Ideen oder Tutorials die mir weiterhelfen könnten?

MfG Nelly


----------



## prax (11. Juni 2004)

Es gibt diverse Freeware Programme mit denen du CD Covers ganz einfach individuell und kreativ gestalten kannst. Für das design sag ich immer: Man braucht nur ein bisschen Fantasieeeeeee!


----------



## htmlphpjava (11. Juni 2004)

Hi Prax..
Im Grunde mein ich das Selbe wie Nelly (Fantasie).
Man kann kein Tutorial oder so was für ein Cover oder (was auch oft gefragt wird) ein Banner schreiben.
Aber was bei einer Rockband immer gut kommt is z.B. ne E-Guitar oder n Bass oder so.
Na, noch viel spaß beim Basteln.


----------



## Balthazzar (11. Juni 2004)

farben: schwarz weiss optional: rot (50% schwarz, 66% weiss, 33%rot), irgend ein "grunchy" logo (google mal nach "grunch" oder mach was mit nem stempel stil) und auf der innenseite irgend ein foto, das möglichst ned gestellt aussieht, und trotzdem von jedem bandmitglied was zeigt.


währen so die ersten ideen die mir durch den kopf schissen... währe vor allem was für ne etwas metal lasige band geeignet ^^


----------



## Pardon_Me (11. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von htmlphpjava _
> *Hi Prax..
> Aber was bei einer Rockband immer gut kommt is z.B. ne E-Guitar oder n Bass oder so.
> *



Davon würde ich abraten, das finde ich persönlich nicht professionell!

Zu einer Rockband passt finde ich sehr gut, wie Balthazzar schon geschrieben hat Grunge und Ähnliches...

Was du auch einbeziehen kannst, sind die Themen über die die Band Lieder schreibt...welche wären das denn, wenn ich fragen darf? Vielleicht fällt mir dazu dann ja was ein...


----------



## htmlphpjava (11. Juni 2004)

> Davon würde ich abraten, das finde ich persönlich nicht professionell!


also, das mit dem nicht  professionell würd ich nicht direkt unterstützen, aber egal....
Ich meinte damit auch nicht die Gitarre einfach so draufklatschen, sondern irgendwie einarbeiten, damit kann man coole Effekte erzielen (meine Meinung)
also, das mit dem Schwarz-Weiß und Rot  find ich auch jut


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Juni 2004)

Ich würde dir raten, einfach mal in deiner Plattensammlung zu stöbern und dir eventuell ein bisschen Inspiration zu holen.
Mir persönlich gefallen einfach gestaltete Cover (einfache Formen, wenige Farben etc.) ... was aber auch den Grunge-Stil nicht unbedingt ausschließt.


----------



## ShadowMan (11. Juni 2004)

Hat die Band ein Logo? Spielen sie harten Rock oder eher sanften? Was haben Bands die dieser Band ähneln auf ihren Platten? Gibt es vielleicht etwas, was man mit der Band in Verbindung bringen könnte (vielleicht etwas Abstraktes)?!
Welche Farbe passt zur Band (außer schwarz und weiss)? Runde oder eckige Formen (rund = soft, eckig = hart)?

usw.

Solche Fragen würde ich mir einfach mal stellen. Dann findest du bestimmt etwas passendes 

Und Grunge ist fast schon ein Muss für eine Rockband  

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Pardon_Me (12. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von htmlphpjava _
> *also, das mit dem nicht  professionell würd ich nicht direkt unterstützen, aber egal....
> Ich meinte damit auch nicht die Gitarre einfach so draufklatschen, sondern irgendwie einarbeiten, damit kann man coole Effekte erzielen (meine Meinung)
> also, das mit dem Schwarz-Weiß und Rot  find ich auch jut *



Unprofessionell war vielleicht das falsche Wort...ich meine das is einfach zu langweilig, "billig", unkreativ...ich finde das Artwork muss immer was eigenständiges sein...


----------



## ShadowMan (12. Juni 2004)

Falls die Band wirklich 100% Rock spielt find ich die Gitarre eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, immerhin ist sie das Symbol dafür und nicht ein Schlagzeug oder so. Ich würde die Gitarre nur dann wirklich in den Hintergrund stellen oder vielleicht sogar abstrahieren oder zerschneiden oder nur einen kleinen markanten Ausschnitt davon einbinden.

LG, 
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Comander_Keen (12. Juni 2004)

Tach,

die Idee mit den Instrumenten finde ich sehr stark abgegriffen. Du solltest dich einmal viel mehr mit den Texten, Inhalten dieser CD auseinandersetzen. Motive die sich auf dies beziehen finde ich viel interessanter und spannender.

_keen!


----------



## ShadowMan (12. Juni 2004)

Abgegriffen ist die Idee auf jeden Fall, da muss ich dir Recht geben.
Aber der Erkennungswert ist einfach sehr hoch. Man weiss direkt: Aha, das ist Rock und kein Techno oder BlackMusic usw.

Aber einfach so ne Gitarre drauf ist wirklich langweilig...


----------



## Nelly (14. Juni 2004)

Hi

Ich hab mich nochmal mit meinem Freund unterhalten
Seine Band "Predown" spielt Death-Rock (). Das Album heißt "Sterbehilfe für deinen Geist" auf Englisch. N' Logo hat die Band nicht.

Ich hab mir dann gedacht n Grabstein zu machen auf dem der Name der Band stehn, der Name des Albums und n Kreuz mit dem Releasedatum dahinter.

Das ganze wollte ich mit Cinema4d machen, welches ich eigentlich auch sehr gut beherrsche. Mein einziges Problem sind realistische Texturen. 
Am Schluss will ich das Bild mit Photoshop noch S/W machen und evtl. invertieren.

Habt ihr Tipps wie ich das mit den texturen machen soll? Was haltet ihr von der Idee?

MfG Nelly


----------



## Lark (14. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Nelly _
> *
> Ich hab mir dann gedacht n Grabstein zu machen auf dem der Name der Band stehn, der Name des Albums und n Kreuz mit dem Releasedatum dahinter.
> *


Hallo,
da würde ich aufpassen nicht dass die fans denken dass das Kreuz und das Releasdatum das ende der Band einläutet.

Eher würde ich das sternchen(*) und dann das Releasedatum dahinter schreiben, was bedeuten könnte das die band praktische neu geboren ist und das es bis jetzt alles da gewesende in den Schatten stellt.

MfG


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Nelly _
> *Das Album heißt "Sterbehilfe für deinen Geist" auf Englisch.*



Na das ist doch schon mal ein guter Aufhänger. Da fallen mir auf Anhieb tausende Sachen ein, wie z.B. ein angedeuteter Geist auf einem Krankenbett, der gerade eine Spritze in den Arm bekommt, einen Geist, der aus einem Fenster geschubst wird usw. usw.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall das Thema des Albums aufgreifen, denn so kann optimal eine Brücke zwischen Band und Musik und Album geschlagen werden. Weiterhin hat solch ein "Schockerbild" schon so ne Art Reiz/ Zündstoff in sich, so dass man sich über Marketing weniger Gedanken machen muss 

Viel Erfolg und Du kannst ja mal Dein Endresultat posten; bin jedenfalls schon sehr gespannt.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Nelly (15. Juni 2004)

Hi

Ich hab mit meinem Freund noch n bissel Brain-Storming (ich hasse dieses Wort) gemacht und sind auf 2 neue Ideen gekommen...

1.: eine brennende Rose (unser Favorit). -> Genug Feuerzeugbenzin 
2.: eine Chemikalienflasche

Beides als Foto (beim 2ten mit Fotomontage).
Ich werd das Endergebniss sicher posten. Das Cover soll ca. nächste Woche Dienstag fertig sein. Spätestens Nächste woche Freitag.

Mfg Nelly


----------



## NicePF (16. Juni 2004)

Sterbehilfe für meinen Geist? Da denke ich gleich an Alkohol 

vielleicht ne auslaufende Wodkaflasche auf dem Cover? *g*

...kam mir nur so spontan die Idee


----------



## C4D-ler (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe, dass es nicht schlimm ist, dass ich dieses sehr alte Thema nochmal ausgegraben habe...

Ich wollte fragen, was grunchy bedeutet. Die "Ergebnisse" bei Google haben mich nicht weitergebracht. Wollte auch ein Rock-Cover machen...

lg
 Michael


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Oktober 2007)

andy72 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe die Werbung dazu übrigens auch gesehen, was Du noch suchen kannst ist der Begriff "Grunge" - diese Art von Zeichnung/Effekt kann man als "verwaschen,ausgefranst" etc bezeichnen und verleiht Bildern einen dreckigen Effekt - auf einigen Seiten ist das schön umgesetzt, als Beispiel sei hier Stefan Weidner genannt (Böhse Onkelz) - auf seiner Seite kann man das schön sehen:
> 
> Webseite Stefan Weidner
> 
> ...



Du hast aber nicht wirklich gesucht oder?


----------



## C4D-ler (4. Oktober 2007)

Wie hast du das gefunden? Wenn ich das unter grunge (habe mehr nach grunchy) gesucht, dann zeigt mir Google nichts richtiges an... aber ist auch egal.

Vielen Dank!

lg
 Mischi


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Oktober 2007)

Tja, die Forumssuche gibts auch noch.

Zum Thema Grunge gibts viele Brushes, oder mit was willst du arbeiten? PS?


----------



## C4D-ler (4. Oktober 2007)

Arbeite mit Corel Painter X... da gibt's zwar auch eine Menge Brushes, aber ich weiß
nicht, wie man damit umgehen soll...
Ich kann mal erklären, was ich gemacht habe:


- Mit dem Textwerkzeug "TEXT" geschrieben.
- Eine Boden-Textur (Erde oder sowas ähnliches) importiert
- mit Hilfe von Kontrast und Helligkeit (Farbe auf s/w !) nur noch solche Stückchen machen (ist doof zu erklären )
- Mit "Select by color" alles weiße markiert und entfernt
- Eigenschaften des Layers bei Modus auf "Color" und "Subtract" gestellt
- Layer zusammenfügen
- dann mit "Select by color" alles rote markiert, Selektion invertiert und dann Transparent gemacht.

Und dann wars soweit fertig... Ist das zu umständlich? Geht das vielleicht einfacher? Naja... kenne mich nicht sehr gut mit Grafikprogrammen aus.


lg
 Michael

P.S.: Sorry, falls das hier nicht reingehörte... kann's ja wieder löschen.


----------

